# Psionics in Burning Sky



## SteveC (Jan 28, 2010)

I just had a fatality in my Burning Sky campaign, and the player wants to bring in an Ardent to replace his swordmage.

I'm wondering if anyone has an idea for how to integrate psionic powers with the Burning Sky meta plot, since I'm trying my best to make the characters relate to it as much as possible.

My thought was to tie the psionic power source to the realm of dreams. I know that in the 3x version, the trillith were psionic based, so I think it's safe to make the same correlation in this version as well. The character in question was a typical warrior fighting as a mercenary until he started to have dreams (touched by dreams background) and draws his powers from the same source as the trillith do. Thoughts, comments, or horrible cries of "no, don't do it!" ?

--Steve


----------

